# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-L5, секвестр 2х4х3,5 мм



## Ринат (5 Дек 2020)

Добрый день, постигла и меня участь грыжи позвонка L4-L5.
Имеется эффект грушевидной мышцы, отдача идет в наружную часть колена где сухожилия и иногда в стопу на левой ноге.
Блокаду делали пока только один раз, результат очень слабый.
Прикреплю файлы МРТ и заключения:
https://yadi.sk/d/8h9FfOm3ax20OQ


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2020)

@Ринат, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Вот снимки с экрана программы просмотра МРТ


Спойлер: Фото1


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото2


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото3


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото4


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото5


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото6


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Фото7


----------



## Ринат (6 Дек 2020)

Спойлер: Снимок МРТ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Дек 2020)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся жалобы,. течение заболевания, установленные диагнозы и проводимое лечение.


----------



## Ринат (7 Дек 2020)

Практически невозможно было согнуться, переход из лежащего состояния в состояние стоя через резкую боль с отдачей в левую стопу.
Слегка неудачное движение тоже слегка отдавало в ногу
Завтра на обследование, анализы крови и т.д и подготовка к операции.
Три хирурга смотрели и сказали что секвестр уже никуда не уйдет.
Воспаление, боли и что тянуло ногу уходит после второй блокады.
Но очень большая вероятность ещё худшего рецидива.
Решил пока секвестр мал, удалить его микрооперацией.


----------



## Ринат (23 Дек 2020)

Сделана операция, кризис снят, теперь долгая и упорная реабилитация.
Для снятия болей мышц спины есть желание купить препарат магнитотерапии Алмаг+.
Так как при при получении в больнице на сеансах физио магнитотерапию, очень сильно облегчало мышцы спины придавая легкость в движениях.
Подскажите целесообразность предполагаемой покупки?


----------



## La murr (23 Дек 2020)

@Ринат, добрый вечер!
Какую операцию Вам выполнили?
Как Вы себя чувствуете?


Ринат написал(а):


> Для снятия болей мышц спины есть желание купить препарат магнитотерапии Алмаг+


У меня есть МАГ-30. Использовала его в домашних условиях через месяц после операции для устранения чувства скованности (болей у меня не было).
Мне магнитотерапию в поликлинике невролог назначал через полтора месяца после вмешательства.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Дек 2020)

Ринат написал(а):


> Для снятия болей мышц спины есть желание купить препарат магнитотерапии Алмаг+.
> Так как при при получении в больнице на сеансах физио магнитотерапию, очень сильно облегчало мышцы спины придавая легкость в движениях.
> Подскажите целесообразность предполагаемой покупки?


Ребёнку в стационаре делали
аппаратом «Магнитер», купила домой, очень довольна.  Дешевле Алмага.Даже магнитофорез делали с новокаином.+гель диклофенак.

Важно, что бы между курсами должно быть не менее 2 месяцев.


----------



## Ринат (24 Дек 2020)

Спасибо за ответы, Алмаг+ выбран по причине наличия трех режимов работы в котором присутствует и детский.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Дек 2020)

@Ринат, неточно написала, брала Магнитер-2, там указано 4 режима работы.  Но фактически  2: импульсный и синусоидальный и разная мощность. Для острого периода и для восстановительного. У мамы тоже Алмаг- ей нравиться.
Мне кажется, многим даже после МРТ легче становиться. Чудеса магнитотерапии.)
Осторожнее: Детям до 3-х лет нчмт  не рекомендуют.


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2020)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Осторожнее: Детям до 3-х лет нчмт не рекомендуют.


На самом деле у магнитотерапии много противопоказаний и есть побочные эффекты.
В каждом случае нужно индивидуально разбирать возможность использования чудо-приборов.
У нас родителям категорически запретили ими пользоваться - нарушение сердечного ритма.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Дек 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> На самом деле у магнитотерапии много противопоказаний и есть побочные эффекты.
> В каждом случае нужно индивидуально разбирать возможность использования чудо-приборов.


Согласна!  И побочка  и отсроченный эффект, отдаленный нужно учитывать. Я бегала к физиотерапевту( с ребёнком). Приносила инструкцию, она очень хороший специалист, советской школы.
Каждый этап с ней обсуждали.


----------



## Ринат (25 Дек 2020)

Читал все противопоказания к применению, у меня таковых не наблюдается.


----------



## Ринат (26 Дек 2020)

Почему то после ночи очень трудно ходить, сильно тянет левую ногу.
После часа как через боль расходишься становится легче.
Что-то не так?
Врачу говорил, сказал что если после хождения проходит то это так бывает и потихоньку пройдет


----------

